# SV ribs then smoke



## chriskas (May 25, 2021)

So I have been doing SV ribs for a while now. 
The nice things are that the cooks go great and food comes out good every time.

I do 160 degrees for 24 hours.  Then I smoke for 3 hours.  Ideally I would like to smoke at a low temp 150 degrees, but my trager doesn’t go below 180 and getting my Kamado joe to 150 and getting to smoke is nearly impossible.   I really want to smoke the ribs at a low temp after….

 anyone else tried this out successfully?


----------



## forktender (May 26, 2021)

Crack the door an inch or two and check and see what that does to your temps.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2021)

Have you tried smoking them first, then SV’ing them. That’s how I do pastrami. I would smoke them to an IT of 155, then SV at 160 for 12 hours.
I think you will get a lot more smoke flavor that way. 
Al


----------



## crazzycajun (May 26, 2021)

What said or get one of tods tubes for the joe or both





						Oval Expanding Tube Smoker - 7-12 inch | A-MAZE-N
					

The Oval Expanding A-MAZE-N Tube Smoker is a light weight, durable and portable smoke generator, that produces a great quality smoke for cold and hot smoking.




					amazenproducts.com


----------



## chriskas (May 26, 2021)

I have tried presmoking the ribs before and after smoking as well.  

Does the smoke temp really matter that much if I can just put it in the traeger at 200 or 225?  The recipe I follow on youtube was Guga's and he smoked his ribs at 155 to keep the temp around the same and then puts it in the SV.  I just have a hard time getting the Kamado Joe BJ to that low of temp consistently.  

**I have some family coming over for BBQ on saturday.  I gonna do a 2:2:1 recipe with 3 racks of ribs and do a SV with another.  I have done some taste test comparisons before and people were 50/50 on which on they liked better.  I'm curious to see what my family says.


----------



## rbnice1 (May 31, 2021)

If I do a hybrid smoke/sous vide cook I always smoke first....  Then use the sous vide to finish/get the tenderness i want.


----------

